# Colorado tractor show, June 10-12, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

June 10-12 Cortez CO 
Branch 19 - EDGETA SW Regional
Montezuma County Fairgrounds
Hwy 160, 6 miles east of Cortez 
Contact: Wayne McCarey 970-882-4993


----------

